# Thinking about pulling the trigger on this.......



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just thought it looked quite funky......what do you guys think? Or, should I choose more of a conventional colour scheme?


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Well you're right, it is pretty funky...but will you be bored with it after 6 months? I'd presonally go for a 'conventional' colour scheme, but it has to be one that you love.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

It's cool, but you better not EVER get dropped on a hill with that KOM paint scheme.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

You should get chicken pox so your kit will match your frame  

I'd probably go more 'conventional' but I tend to like 'murdered out' bikes myself.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I would get that bike in a heartbeat! Who cares if you get dropped on a hill. That bike just has prestige written all over it! You will be the talk of the Saturday morning crew, and they shall all envy you. I know I would!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

erj549 said:


> It's cool, but you better not EVER get dropped on a hill with that KOM paint scheme.


That's a fair point. A scheme like that will likely bring out the competitive streak in most of the people you'll meet on a climb. If you're a strong climber (or have little or no ego), I say go for it.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks guys...I just fancy something a little funky and off the wall!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

double post


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it looks great. Probably the only C59 I've seen that I like too...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

one80 said:


> I think it looks great. Probably the only C59 I've seen that I like too...


I thought I was looking at a NOS Extreme C painted like that. I actually love that paint scheme, but gravitate more toward the naked carbon and Italian/red colors.

Saw a guy on the road today with a KOM jersey. I thought it was cool but my riding partner had something negative to say about it.

Me, I would buy it if I like it. Those that want to say something negative to you, will find a way to do it regardless. Christ, just riding a Colnago is bad enough anyway if you get dropped. My riding buddy and I were talking about that today. If you get dropped on a Colnago, there will be all sorts of buzz about how you spend too much time at work trying to afford the bike and not enough time on the bike, etc. Like I said, there is always something. If you drop everybody on it, they will say things too.

Your true friends, the ones you care about, won't say anything bad to you about it if you really like it.

Like I said, if I liked the bike I would buy it and not care what anybody else thought. Of course, that is assuming I could afford it.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have no issue with 'poser' paint jobs or jerseys, but I find this one looks a little too much like a clown... Much prefer the WC paint schemes, etc.
But if it works for you, go for it!
If you had serious regrets down the road, you could have it repainted. Probably cost $500 - $1k, but it can be done, and then you get to pick any scheme you want.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Sleasy,
Are you sure that that color is available? I think it was the bike used by the guy who won the KOM jersey and is only on display. My experirnce with Colnago is that they are un willing (as in will not) to do special colors. You could call Mike at Maestro though. He will arrange the color for you!


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

If your after funky, it seems like a good choice. Your not going to see another one in your riding group.


----------



## BOBSONATOR (Nov 23, 2009)

If you can climb like an angel, go for it


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

If you like it go for it...screw the "if you can climb" bs...


----------



## Runr44 (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful bike! If it floats your boat, buy it.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I have looked at all the other paint schemes in the range, but just love the polka dots.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> I have looked at all the other paint schemes in the range, but just love the polka dots.


I don't like any of the current paint schemes, so the polka dot one and the bare carbon one might be the best of the current schemes in my opinion.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> I don't like any of the current paint schemes, so the polka dot one and the bare carbon one might be the best of the current schemes in my opinion.



Yes, I agree!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

If it came with a matching seat-post it would be perfect. Surprised they didnt think of that.

But to answer your question, yes, I would buy and I like the paint scheme. It's simple but not plain. Go for it.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

If it came with a matching seat-post it would be perfect. Surprised they didnt think of that.

But to answer your question, yes, I would buy and I like the paint scheme. It's simple but not plain. Go for it.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

That is Charteau's BBOX Colnago KOM bike.. I don't think that bike is available to the public. I know Colnago did an extremely limited run in 2007 of Rasmussen's KOM victory in an Extreme C.. And when I say rare, it is rare.. The Maestro guy will be able to do it for you though as others have said.. It is a great scheme and you will have a bike that virtually no one has...


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

All ordered from Italy and will be on its way in due course!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> All ordered from Italy and will be on its way in due course!


So, what did you order and when will it be here? I'm guessing November for the frame. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

You were able to get the polka dot C59?? Wow!! Sweet!! Are you building it up with 2011 Campy Super Record 11?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

enzo269 said:


> You were able to get the polka dot C59?? Wow!! Sweet!! Are you building it up with 2011 Campy Super Record 11?



Yes, the red polka dot scheme. Going for 2011 Campag super record 11 and Hyperon Ultra wheels !


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

nicensleazy said:


> I have looked at all the other paint schemes in the range, but just love the polka dots.



You DO understand what the polka dots represent correct? King of the mountains...as in everyone you ride with will expect you to be a pretty darn strong climber most likely...at least people who don't know you perhaps...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> You DO understand what the polka dots represent correct? King of the mountains...as in everyone you ride with will expect you to be a pretty darn strong climber most likely...at least people who don't know you perhaps...


Who knows, maybe he is a pretty strong climber. It also depends on the type of people one rides with. In some groups I am the strong climber and in others I am the sloth.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Old school thought, unless you earned those dots, you should not ride them. Colnago should not even make them. I am all for riding pro gear, team jerseys etc., but leave the leaders jerseys, world champ jerseys, signed and hanging on the wall behind glass. Respect. Leave the Green Masters Blazer in your closet, the replica Lombardi Trophy next to the fake Heisman in your den. Do not buy a KOM bike.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> You DO understand what the polka dots represent correct? King of the mountains...as in everyone you ride with will expect you to be a pretty darn strong climber most likely...at least people who don't know you perhaps...



You don't say......stop the order!!!!!!!

Seriously, of course I understand what it represents, however, I love the colour scheme and I love climbing. Living where I live, you need to love climbing!

I also love the colour scheme and I don't really care about what people think. In life you either go with the crowd or go your own way!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

You don't say......stop the order!!!!!!!

Seriously, of course I understand what it represents, however, I love the colour scheme and I love climbing. Living where I live, you need to love climbing!

I also love the colour scheme and I don't really care about what people think. In life you either go with the crowd or go your own way!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> You don't say......stop the order!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, of course I understand what it represents, however, I love the colour scheme and I love climbing. Living where I live, you need to love climbing!
> 
> I also love the colour scheme and I don't really care about what people think. In life you either go with the crowd or go your own way!


Don't forget, sometimes you can go with the crowd and sometimes you can go your own way. You just need to be able to think for yourself.

Me, I think the bike is going to be awesome.

Generally, I don't wear team kits or buy team replica bikes, etc., but I do love that paint scheme. Of course, I don't pass judgment on those that buy team kits or team replica bikes either. To each their own. As long as they are nice people, I could care less what they ride, wear, etc.

I'll be looking for the pics of the build once you get it finished in, I'm guessing, November or December.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Bee-an-key said:


> Old school thought, unless you earned those dots, you should not ride them. Colnago should not even make them. I am all for riding pro gear, team jerseys etc., but leave the leaders jerseys, world champ jerseys, signed and hanging on the wall behind glass. Respect. Leave the Green Masters Blazer in your closet, the replica Lombardi Trophy next to the fake Heisman in your den. Do not buy a KOM bike.


Ridiculous train of thought. It's only a bike. In a certain colour. Which anyone can have. And why shouldn't they? 

Don't blame the consumer but if you want someone to blame then Ernesto himself is guilty for making it available in the first place.Think about it mate. 

I guess it's the same with the WC coloured Wilier Cento Uno that Allesandro Ballan had built for him, or the Petacchi black/fleuro Superleggera as well? Nobody should own one of these because they don't ride as well as these riders? Get a life man!!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Karbon Kev said:


> Ridiculous train of thought. It's only a bike. In a certain colour. Which anyone can have. And why shouldn't they?
> 
> Don't blame the consumer but if you want someone to blame then Ernesto himself is guilty for making it available in the first place.Think about it mate.
> 
> I guess it's the same with the WC coloured Wilier Cento Uno that Allesandro Ballan had built for him, or the Petacchi black/fleuro Superleggera as well? Nobody should own one of these because they don't ride as well as these riders? Get a life man!!


You left off the WC paint jobs that Colnago did back in, I believe, 2004 & 2005.

Here is ctam's respray in Mapei/WC. It is called NL38. Oh, the horror. LOL










Then, there are a couple more World Champ bikes. These are known as PR38:



















And it looks like enzo has the Rassmussen KOM










I was debating both the World Champ and KOM paint schemes for a C50 and Extreme-C respectively until Colnago came out with ST01.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

nicensleazy said:


> You don't say......stop the order!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, of course I understand what it represents, however, I love the colour scheme and I love climbing. Living where I live, you need to love climbing!
> 
> I also love the colour scheme and I don't really care about what people think. In life you either go with the crowd or go your own way!


if you ever buy that bike, be aware that a Compact or Triple cranksets would look utterly ridiculous on it....


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> if you ever buy that bike, be aware that a Compact or Triple cranksets would look utterly ridiculous on it....


I'll agree about the triple, but how many people will really notice a compact crank on a bike like that while riding next to him? Very few.

When I was upgrading my 1985 bike in 2006 with a new Colnago and Campy Record groupo I had no clue what a compact crank was. Figured it out and haven't bought one since. Never had a need for a triple and surely don't have a need for a compact.


----------



## bones711 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dude, 
Good man! It's a COLNAGO. Everyone's going to check it out no matter what color it is. The bike of the Cycling GODS! Shock value is what drives all of us.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks again guys. I understand that its not everyones cup of tea, but thats fine. To be honest, I just couldn't find a colour that worked for me from the core 2011 colour range. However, I do quite like the 2011 EPS colours which work well.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Did you get the KOM frame niceslzy? You shouldnt have any doubts.. It is a beautiful scheme.. Here is my rare Rasmussen 2007 Extreme C KOM built up with new Super Record 11.. I have never seen another like my bike on the road and get compliments all of the time I may sell my frame and buy a C59 next spring, probably BBOX colors if avail..


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

enzo269 said:


> Did you get the KOM frame niceslzy? You shouldnt have any doubts.. It is a beautiful scheme.. Here is my rare Rasmussen 2007 Extreme C KOM built up with new Super Record 11.. I have never seen another like my bike on the road and get compliments all of the time I may sell my frame and buy a C59 next spring, probably BBOX colors if avail..


That is kind of weird. Your pics aren't showing up, which I would bet is because they are hosted by Facebook.

I posted several pics of World Champ Colnagos and your KOM build up above. They were visible at one point, but are no longer visible now. I have no idea how all this programing stuff works. Enzo, your bike is definitely smoking hot. I would love to see it with the Super Record 11. I am thinking about putting that on my C50 in the spring and using the Record 10 from it to build up a Master X-Light.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow........now that looks stunning!!!!!!! 

Would you mind if I use one of your pictures on my Colnago blog 

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/

Yes, the frame is on order from Italy. When it arrives, I will be writing a full report on my blog!


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Sleazy.. Feel free to use my photo.. 
Fabsro, I tried to post the photos of my Colnago with the new Super Record 11.. I can see them. Try looking in my gallery on this forum.. The pics are there as well.. Looking forward to seeing your new c59 Sleazy when it is all built up.. It is going to be sick!


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Sleazy,
First of all congradulations on your new frame. I really am amazed that you wre able to order the frame in that color scheme. I wanted to order an EPS in My favorite scheme PROO and was told ( by the Man himself ) at Eurobike that the only colors available were the catalog colors and BASTA. So, Good on you

*Colnago Italy*, a proposito........COME MAI???


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*depends*

If I was the best amateur climber in California I would jump on it. That would be like throwing a steak in front of a lion, though. Can't you just hear all the stories "I was on my crummy KHS and passed this guy on a polka dot Colnago..."


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Fixed said:


> If I was the best amateur climber in California I would jump on it. That would be like throwing a steak in front of a lion, though. Can't you just hear all the stories "I was on my crummy KHS and passed this guy on a polka dot Colnago..."


I guess it really depends. I had a guy pass me on Saturday on a cheap Motobecane. When he passed me I commented "Nice Bike" and he responded with "It was cheap" to which I said, "I could care less. I haven't seen one in ages."

When he caught me I had 57 miles and 3,900 feet of climbing in already, and my legs were already cramping terribly. Cramps and all, I caught onto his wheel as he started to draft my riding buddy's wheel. Me, I was riding my decked out Colnago C50 that I received compliments on at the beginning of the ride from another riding buddy just before he said "Fabs feels like climbing today" which I have no idea how he got that in his mind since my e-mail to both guys the day before was about an easy 40 mile ride.

Haven't really thought about that encounter until reading this post. You can see how much it bothers me that a guy on a Motobecane from bikedirect, or wherever, caught me. If we weren't almost done with our ride I would have tried to hang as long as possible and make conversation.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*still*

Still, the fact that it's a Colnago is one thing, but going with polka dots takes it up another few notches. It makes a statement.

When I used to ride my C40 in Geo paint, all Record, guys would pull up to me in events and comment "I'm (them, not me) not worthy." I would say, "It's just a bike." But, at least I had some respectable legs then (before kids). 



fabsroman said:


> I guess it really depends. I had a guy pass me on Saturday on a cheap Motobecane. When he passed me I commented "Nice Bike" and he responded with "It was cheap" to which I said, "I could care less. I haven't seen one in ages."
> 
> When he caught me I had 57 miles and 3,900 feet of climbing in already, and my legs were already cramping terribly. Cramps and all, I caught onto his wheel as he started to draft my riding buddy's wheel. Me, I was riding my decked out Colnago C50 that I received compliments on at the beginning of the ride from another riding buddy just before he said "Fabs feels like climbing today" which I have no idea how he got that in his mind since my e-mail to both guys the day before was about an easy 40 mile ride.
> 
> Haven't really thought about that encounter until reading this post. You can see how much it bothers me that a guy on a Motobecane from bikedirect, or wherever, caught me. If we weren't almost done with our ride I would have tried to hang as long as possible and make conversation.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Fixed said:


> Still, the fact that it's a Colnago is one thing, but going with polka dots takes it up another few notches. It makes a statement.
> 
> When I used to ride my C40 in Geo paint, all Record, guys would pull up to me in events and comment "I'm (them, not me) not worthy." I would say, "It's just a bike." But, at least I had some respectable legs then (before kids).


Seems as though you and suffer from the same issue. I was fast in 2007 and early 2008. Our daughter was born in April 2007 and our son in May 2009. Not quite as fast anymore. Back in 2007 that guy on the Motobecane would not have caught me, much less held my wheel. Such is life.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Fixed said:


> If I was the best amateur climber in California I would jump on it. That would be like throwing a steak in front of a lion, though. Can't you just hear all the stories "I was on my crummy KHS and passed this guy on a polka dot Colnago..."


I live on the front range of Colorado and I am certainly not the fastest climber out there.. I am pretty good but not great... I climb around lots of people and I get passed as well sometimes. I have had Garmin guys ride by me on climbs and compliment my bike.. It is ok.. It is ok, its a friggin' Colnago, that hardly anyone has... 

I think if you have any bike that is in the $10,000 range Colnago, Cervelo, Pinarello, Wilier, etc, unless you're a pro you're not worthy and somewhat of a poseur but hell, anyone that talks smack about you having a beautiful Italian machine because they pass you on a climb is just jealous IMO..


----------

